# Jednatel a ranař



## aerynsun

Mam dva dotazy: jak prelozit termin "jednatel" (je jednatelem spolecnosti/firmy a take jejim spoluvlastnikem). Company Secretary?
Dalsi dotaz je preklad slangoveho vyrazu "ranař", uprimne se priznam, ze ani nevim vyznam v cestine 
Dekuji.


----------



## K.u.r.t

aerynsun said:


> Mam dva dotazy: jak prelozit termin "jednatel" (je jednatelem spolecnosti/firmy a take jejim spoluvlastnikem). Company Secretary?
> Dalsi dotaz je preklad slangoveho vyrazu "ranař", uprimne se priznam, ze ani nevim vyznam v cestine
> Dekuji.



- jednatel: executive
- ranař: hitman


----------



## ilocas2

K.u.r.t said:


> - jednatel: executive
> - ranař: hitman



ranař rozhodně neznamená to, co v angličtině hitman, pokud je správná definice na en.wiktionary


----------



## K.u.r.t

hm asi mate pravdu. tak treba "puncher"?


----------



## werrr

ilocas2 said:


> ranař rozhodně neznamená to, co v angličtině hitman


V krajním kontextu ano. *Ranař* pokrývá významy od zabijáka přes rváče nebo boxera až ke slušňákovi Old Shatterhandovi. Nemyslím, že bychom našli univerzální překlad, i když *puncher* docela sedí.


----------



## risa2000

werrr said:


> V krajním kontextu ano. *Ranař* pokrývá významy od zabijáka přes rváče nebo boxera až ke slušňákovi Old Shatterhandovi. Nemyslím, že bychom našli univerzální překlad, i když *puncher* docela sedí.



Hitman je nájemný vrah. To ale vůbec nemusí být ranař. Na druhou stranu, ranař je ten, kdo má ránu. Např. volejbalový smečař může být označen za "ranaře". Proto je v tomle případě důležitý kontext.


----------

